# Need Help With DIMC Foreigner's Application and the Ibcc Equivalence Form



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey! i need help filling out the applications. it would be great if some of u could help me out. 

my first question: on the dimc application it says that it can be submitted thru email...so can i scan all the required documents and email them too or do i have to send those by mail? which one do yall think is better to do: send the application thru email or the post office? 

second question: on the ibcc equivalence form it asks to check one of the two: internal examination system and external examination system...what does that mean?

please answer as quickly as you can. 
thanks 
saima


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

saima1127 said:


> second question: on the ibcc equivalence form it asks to check one of the two: internal examination system and external examination system...what does that mean?


It actually depends on which country your from and what the education system is like in that country. If you're applying from America (having completed your high school education from America), you should check internal examination system _unless_ you intend to submit AP test scores, in which case you should check both (that's what I did just to be on the safe side). AP tests are technically external examinations.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

saima1127 said:


> my first question: on the dimc application it says that it can be submitted thru email...so can i scan all the required documents and email them too or do i have to send those by mail? which one do yall think is better to do: send the application thru email or the post office?


Submitting everything through e-mail sounds like a much easier way of doing it, however have a hard copy ready to send in just case they don't actually accept applications through e-mail or even better only check their e-mail once a year.


Personally I'd try e-mail, wait a day or two and see if you get any response -- if not mail it in.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

saima1127 said:


> Hey! i need help filling out the applications. it would be great if some of u could help me out.
> 
> my first question: on the dimc application it says that it can be submitted thru email...so can i scan all the required documents and email them too or do i have to send those by mail? which one do yall think is better to do: send the application thru email or the post office?


I've actually emailed DIMC a few times and surprisingly their pretty good with responding back, usually I get a response within two days. I plan on scaning and emailing my doc's as well.

Just make sure you follow their attachment guidelines as listed here (scroll all the way to the bottom)


----------



## mdterrapin (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey
Is DIMC recognized by WHO and all? Can you sit for the USLME after graduation?

Umer


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...all-us-approved-pakistan-medical-schools.html

DIMC is #10. So yes, you can sit for the USMLE after graduation.


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

hey thanks for answering my questions everyone!!! it was extremely helpful!! 
appreciate it!
saima


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

Eventhough DIMC is listed under the IMED-FAIMER website, unlike Dow Medical College it still hasnt been listed under the Texas or California state medical college approved list. DOW Medical College grads can practice in almost all 50 states but does anyone know if DIMC grads receive the same credentials as DMC grads ie transcript, degree?


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

US_medstudent said:


> Eventhough DIMC is listed under the IMED-FAIMER website, unlike Dow Medical College it still hasnt been listed under the Texas or California state medical college approved list. DOW Medical College grads can practice in almost all 50 states but does anyone know if DIMC grads receive the same credentials as DMC grads ie transcript, degree?


I've also asked the same question previously but didn't get any reply. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

What does "accrediting authority" mean?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Sarah08 said:


> What does "accrediting authority" mean?


High schools in America undergo accreditation every few years to ensure that they're meeting all the standards and abiding by all the rules set forth by accrediting authorities to ensure that they meet a certain standard. For example, the high school I went to in Lake Forest, California was/is accredited by the Western Association of Schools and Colleges (WASC) -- which is the "accrediting authority" for my high school. Every high school has one, and usually all the high schools in a particular state or region have the same accrediting authority. The people working in the office at your high school can probably give you more information as to which accrediting authority your high school is accredited by.


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

hey us medstudent...did u hear from dimc about ur admission?


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

Smeer, the ibcc want attested copy of the AP Scores, when u applied did u submit attested copy of your AP Scores, and if yes then where can i get it attested, can't i send them the one that AP Department send me in mail???


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Iqra786 said:


> Smeer, the ibcc want attested copy of the AP Scores, when u applied did u submit attested copy of your AP Scores, and if yes then where can i get it attested, can't i send them the one that AP Department send me in mail???


Try submitting the copy that you get in the mail the way it is. If the IBCC people insist that you have it attested, just ask them where the nearest place is where you can get it attested or ask relatives you might have in the area. Attesting usually isn't a big deal, you just find somebody who works in a government-related area. That person will put their official stamp on your documents and sign their name to prove that your documents are legit. One of my aunts works for a government hospital so I had her attest my documents. But since AP score reports aren't the easiest things to come by, I would try submitting it without attestation first and if that doesn't work, get it attested. Whatever you do though, *DON'T* open the AP score report envelope!

I honestly don't know if mine were attested or not as I had an uncle submit all my documents for me, so he could have had them attested without me knowing about it since it's not a big hassle to have them attested.


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

thnx a lot Smeer!


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

saima1127 said:


> hey us medstudent...did u hear from dimc about ur admission?


 
I submitted my application recently so hopefully they get back to me soon.

Has anyone else submitted their application and documents through email and heard back already? Do they send you a confirmation email?


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

Has anyone heard back after from DIMC? I've emailed them a couple of times and after a response to my intial email they have'nt replied back to any of the others.


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

You should call them. They will let u know if you are admitted or not on the phone.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

saima1127 said:


> You should call them. They will let u know if you are admitted or not on the phone.


 
Yeah, I guess thats the next step.

Did you apply through email or did you send hard copies through the mail?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i called the dean 
he said tcs/courier. its the best way cause in pak many colleges have their e-mail adresses but not for receivin applications
and abt dimc,
iv been told that the campus has been according to intl standards but the hostels are not that gud nad not safe either


did anyone apply on their sat score


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

us med student: i applied thru email. is that what u did?


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

saima1127 said:


> us med student: i applied thru email. is that what u did?


Yeah, thats what I did but I never received a confirmation from them so I'm not sure if they received the documents. I'm going to send them by mail now.

Did they send you a confirmation email?


----------



## saima1127 (Apr 22, 2008)

noo dont do that...just call them and ask if ur admitted. they'll let u know on the phone.


----------



## crazycrazy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have a question about this IBCC thing. If I'm applying to the Dow international college, they ask for SAT score or IBCC certificate. I haven't done the SAT or the MCAT, but I'm assuming this IBCC certificate is just my high school transcript converted to pakistani marks using the IBCC form (where you send your school info to islamabad). Is this correct that you send in either your SAT score, OR the IBCC certificate? So basically you can get accepted solely based on your high school marks? Is that correct?

sorry I don't know anything about pakistani terminology, so this is kind of difficult. thanks for any info 

I guess I should also say that I got low 80's in physics, chem, and bio, and a 90 in english. Are my high school marks good enough? I know they reduce your marks by 10% or something, so I'm worried


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

crazycrazy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about this IBCC thing. If I'm applying to the Dow international college, they ask for SAT score or IBCC certificate. I haven't done the SAT or the MCAT, but I'm assuming this IBCC certificate is just my high school transcript converted to pakistani marks using the IBCC form (where you send your school info to islamabad). Is this correct that you send in either your SAT score, OR the IBCC certificate? So basically you can get accepted solely based on your high school marks? Is that correct?
> 
> ...


Yes, that is correct. However, you should get an IBCC if you can, its just better in the long run to do so. But you can get an if you take the SAT II's in all three subjects instead.

As for reducing marks, yes they will, you'll only know how much exactly when you apply for the certificate. DIMC is the only med school in Pakistan that will accept you without an IBCC, so you would have to get one either way if your applying to other schools in pakistan.


----------



## crazycrazy (Apr 18, 2009)

US_medstudent said:


> Yes, that is correct. However, you should get an IBCC if you can, its just better in the long run to do so. But you can get an if you take the SAT II's in all three subjects instead.
> 
> As for reducing marks, yes they will, you'll only know how much exactly when you apply for the certificate. DIMC is the only med school in Pakistan that will accept you without an IBCC, so you would have to get one either way if your applying to other schools in pakistan.


so I give in my high school marks and all required documentation to the IBCC people, they'll give me back this IBCC certificate. I only give that in to DIMC, without any SAT score or whatever, and my entrance will be based solely on that?

thanks for the info!


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

crazycrazy said:


> so I give in my high school marks and all required documentation to the IBCC people, they'll give me back this IBCC certificate. I only give that in to DIMC, without any SAT score or whatever, and my entrance will be based solely on that?
> 
> thanks for the info!


Acceptance is mainly based of HS grades and then IBCC. 

SAT II's are just a requirement if IBCC is not available.


----------



## pari (Jan 23, 2007)

I have studied Indian high school so how can i sent the ibcc application form?


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

pari said:


> I have studied Indian high school so how can i sent the ibcc application form?


I'd suggest reading the IBCC sticky thread first and then posting any questions you may have.


----------

